# Press-to-Log Wood Pellets manufactured by Lignetics



## flyboydale54 (Feb 29, 2012)

If you want a very hot burning and very low ash wood pellet, I can only recommend Press-to-Logs made by Lignetics.  They burn super clean and is the best pellet I have ever used.  Unfortunately, their marketing division is about as tuned into selling pellets as someone who cares less if they have a company or a job tomorrow.  On their web site they list several stores that sell their pellets.  Most have never carried their pellets and have never sold pellets.  Since they only sell to large distributors, they are selling their-self short on the profit front.  It is a shame that such poor customer service and misinformation will probably lead to their eventual business failure.  Home Depot has sold their pellets but only early in the heating season.  Then they substituted the brands that are worthless, burn dirty, cause fire-pot clunkers to form, and require daily cleaning to keep the fire-pot draft flowing.  I find no comfort in babysitting pellet stoves due to poor quality pellets that are labeled falsely as "Premium Pellets".  The Press-to-Log Pellets were selling at Home Depot for just under $4 a bag.  This is reasonable and about what good pellets should be costing.  Word of mouth travels fast and I can say this, if retailers keep gouging the public, they will hot have customers buying inferior wood pellets in years to come.  Yesterday, Home Depot tells me they have no pellets to sell.  On top of that, about half-way through the heating season, Home Depot refused to sell me anymore Press-to-Log Pellets unless I wanted to buy them by the ton.  Back then I did not have the money to buy them by the ton.  I was buying 21 bags at a time.  What Home Depot was banking on was me buying these real dirty burning clunker forming pellets instead.  I walked out of the store, came back every week to check for Press-to-Log Pellets and received the same song and dance policy.  Bottom Line, Home Depot has lost me as a customer along with my friends that bought there.  I find it strange that around the time when income taxes are being prepared, the cost soars and the junk really comes out on the shelves, as well as store policy changes that are not to my liking.  It is my money I spend that pays every employee's paycheck, and if they are not going to respect that, I will shop elsewhere for all products of my needs.  Your employees have no idea what a good quality pellet is, and in fact, they say they are all the same, Premium Quality.  If it was their pellet stove that they paid several thousand dollars for, and they used these inferior pellets in the stove, they would not be selling these junk substitutes at all.  Empire Pellets manufactured in LaFargeville, NY are not too bad and burn pretty clean as well as producing pretty high heat.  At $235 a ton, they are not the cheapest, but they are truly Premium Quality as marked.  I bought a ton today direct from the manufacturer there and so far, no clunking of the fire-pot.  I was impressed with their honesty and taking the time to discuss with me my concerns for having a good quality pellet that remains that way year after year, purchase after purchase.  I care enough about the superior quality of Press-to Log Pellets that I am going to attempt to speak with those in a much higher position that can clean up the bad taste they are leaving, and hopefully get them to see my view point as a consumer.


----------



## imacman (Feb 29, 2012)

Home Depot has been doing quite a few things recently that caused me to stop going there, not the least of which is their policy on their Veterans discount. (BTW, I am not a Vet, but do care about them)....It has changed in the past few years, and changed for the worse.

I will NOT spend another dime there until MAJOR changes in policy come about.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought 5 ton of Presto-Logs last season. I still have about 4 ton left. 

Aome people hate them. Some love them. I bought my 5 ton in Jan 2011. They are a Hot pellet (just behind Somersets) but there ash is a little darker and thicker. But for the price ($177/ton) I will not complain


They are the darkest pellet I have burned and I believe that directly correlates to the darker ash.

Good pellet IMO. Hope you can get ahold of who you need to and get it taken care of.


----------



## SXIPro (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought I was the only one that hated HD. Their customer service used to be the VERY worst on the planet. Their 'sales associates' would literally walk away or not make eye contact for fear of being asked for help by a customer. Then Lowes came along.  Right out of the gate their customer service was 100 times better than HD. It's funny as Lowes started to really eat into HD's market share, all of a sudden HD's employees were asking the customers if they needed any help. What a novel idea.


----------



## petemal (Mar 1, 2012)

i bought them last year 2010 and thought they were great hot and clean with little fines, they were the darkest looking pellets i have seen seems like this year 2011 a little lighter color still a good quality, i hate dusty pellets. dont be a fool if HD turned me down i would have bought a ton used the 10 percent off coupon walked in the parking lot and walked back in and returned the bags i didnt need, no receipt and got a gift card for full amount. i can do it all day.......we are just trying too keep warm here


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Mar 1, 2012)

Im on my last ten bags of Presto-logs...Ive burned 5 tons in the last couple years and like them very much....I shovel big burnpot biscuits 3 times a day but the house is hot.Last year I bought 3 tons when they went on sale in the spring.


----------



## bonesy (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been burning Prestologs all season for my garage. Down to my last 5 bags or so from the original ton. Called HD and they had zero pellets, went to Lowes and picked up 12 bags of Green Supremes which are surprisingly burning very well with little to no clinkers. I think these last 17 bags or so will last me the rest of the heating season.


----------



## mikhen (Mar 2, 2012)

I like Blue Label Lignetics,   but I get tons of ash from Prest-o-logs.   I stay away from them completely.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Weird how we hear different tails. I have heard the blues are the ashiest of them all. I personnally tried 3 or 4 batches of the Pres-to-logs. 1st batch was horrid. sencond batch was pretty nice. 3rd was somewhere in the middle. But all 3 had nice heat.

I'd take the green label ligs over them all. Heat is up there with the upper tier stuff. A tad more ash than some, But I'm with imacman! I want the heat and thats what I'm paying fur! Now way back in the day when I could score the orange lable softies! IMHO, the best pellet liggies makes! ;-)


----------



## FFRKing (Mar 2, 2012)

One of the local Lowe's ran their Presto-Logs on sale last Saturday and Sunday for $2.50/bag or $125/ton. I bought 10 bags on Sunday. Went back Monday to find the price had gone back up to $3.94/bag. The salesperson said they would be back on sale at $125/ton this weekend. Taking the trailer to work with me tomorrow to pick up a ton afterwards. I may get another ton after work Sunday. I just need to figure out where I am going to keep them. 
I have had good luck with them so far. Not the best, but at that price, definitely worth it. 

Chris


----------



## FFRKing (Mar 3, 2012)

Just brought home the first of 2 tons. On clearance @ $125/ton with a 10% off coupon. $227 and change for 2 tons. 

I first tried these a couple of months ago and didn't care for them, but the 5 bags I have burned in the last week have worked out very well. I'm sure in the back of my head the price has something to do with it, but they really are burning clean and hot. 

Chris


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 4, 2012)

FFRKing said:
			
		

> Just brought home the first of 2 tons. On clearance @ $125/ton with a 10% off coupon. $227 and change for 2 tons.
> 
> I first tried these a couple of months ago and didn't care for them, but the 5 bags I have burned in the last week have worked out very well. I'm sure in the back of my head the price has something to do with it, but they really are burning clean and hot.
> 
> Chris



I tried some 2 years ago and they were terrible. I bought a couple bags last season and went back and bought 5 ton. Very hot pellet, very dark pellet, and pretty ashy too.. But the heat is what I am after.

The 5 skids I bought were made on the same day, by the same operator, and were not to far away in skid #. Got mine for $177.

At that price, I would pull an OMV and buy 10 ton!! ;-P


----------



## FFRKing (Mar 5, 2012)

Went to pick up the 2nd ton today after work and bought the last 15 bags they had. This should hold me over and give a good start on next winter.

I topped off my homemade 110 gallon storage bin for the first time. It holds 14 bags. Just about finished with the 2nd one. This will allow me to store 28 bags in the basement without carrying a single bag down the stairs. Each one has a blast gate on the bottom to dispense into a coal bucket to fill the stove. 

Chris


----------



## thedak (Mar 5, 2012)

Just picked up 6 bags of PrestoLogs at Lowes in Morgantown, WV on the way through from a weekend trip.

$4.19 a bag

We shall see what these things are all about.

With a 10% coupon I coulda got a ton for $188.50

Ain't fitting a ton in VW Jetta though....


----------

